# strange issue after lightning



## jrvision (Jul 10, 2015)

my tv hdmi1 (toshiba) is connected to the hdmi out on a sony surround sound. my dvd, home theater pc and gaming systems were connected to other hdmi outputs on the sony device.
before a lightning strike everything worked great. 
after the lightning, the signal doesn't get from the sony to the tv the way it was setup. however, if i connect the hdmi out on the sony to hdmi4 on the tv with a different cable it works. so i assumed it was the cable, but if i connect one of the other devices (like the dvd player) to the tv by simply moving the cable from the sony hdmi out to the dvd's hdmi out, it works.
i reset everything up the way it was and moved the cable (same cable) from hdmi1 on the tv to hdmi4 on the tv and it works. 
the problem seems to be if the cable i want to use (because it is run through the wall) is connected from the sony hdmi out to the tv hdmi1 it doesn't work, but any other configuration seems to work.
any ideas?

also, i have 2 cables running through the wall and they both produce the same results. before the lightning they were both connected to the tv, but the extra cable wasn't connected on the other end.
i did have everything connected to an APC Backup as well. it was a brand new one also as i just replaced it about a month and a half ago because my older ones battery was going.

thanks for any ideas.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

It's very unlikely that the APC backup battery allowed any additional voltage to pass through it, but it could happen. This only works if ALL of the devices were connected to the APC.

It does sound like HDMI 1 is burnt out.


----------



## jrvision (Jul 10, 2015)

thanks for the reply. i've never had anything like this happen with an apc ups before or any ups for that matter.
i'm guessing the issue is that the sony receiver isn't sending out a strong enough signal for the hdmi1, hdmi2, or hdmi3 (all in the same block on the back) to pick up the signal fully (the TV does register something is connected to it by letting me pick that input.) a sony dvd player or fios dvr plugged into those inputs work just fine.
i tried the sony receiver with a shorter cable into those, but that didn't work either. 
the sony receiver plugged into hdmi4 (on the side of the TV) does work just fine.
looks like i either need to live with the cable slightly sticking out on the side or get a new receiver.


----------

